# Requesting Christmas Snail Puns



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been busy with Holiday card making lately and I made this one with a snail stamp my friend gave me (it's sideways). I want to put a joke in a speech bubble above the snail. So far I have

"Merry Christmas 2011"
"Christmas Snail wants to slow down for the holidays" 
and 
"Christmas Snail wants you to slow down for the holidays"


IMG_1645 by HeatherAsh44, on Flickr

I also plan on making a Hanuka Turtle card for another friend since I've missed Hanuka a little now I think it will say "Hanuka Turtle is sad he missed the holiday" or something better than that. I don't know.

Anyway I thought, who better to help me brainstorm. I love puns and silly jokes in that vein so any Christmas snail or Hanuka Turtle jokes you can come up with is appreciated.


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)

Off the top of my head, I apologize for my love of absolutely awful puns.

What do you call a snail that stows away in Santa's sleigh?
Santa's esCargo.


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

--"Can you believe it's almost 2000?"

For people with summer birthdays-- "Happy birthday!"

--"Happy Easter."

--"Don't be confused, I'm just early for next year."


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

perhaps a "snail mail" joke?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

eskye said:


> Off the top of my head, I apologize for my love of absolutely awful puns.
> 
> What do you call a snail that stows away in Santa's sleigh?
> Santa's esCargo.


LOL that is terrible but great!



AlexONeil said:


> --"Can you believe it's almost 2000?"
> 
> For people with summer birthdays-- "Happy birthday!"
> 
> ...


Those are pretty good. I like the last one, especially for the Hanuka card.

SouthernSweet I like the snail mail joke idea. I'll have to think about that some more.


----------



## tigereyes319 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have started my journey to wish you a happy hanukkah for next year. Hope to arrive on time next year since I started earlier this time.


----------



## lindastewards (Sep 17, 2017)

What do you think of these christmas puns
How will Christmas dinner be different after Brexit? No Brussels.
How do you recognise a Christmas tree from BHS? All the branches have gone.
Why has Hillary Clinton asked Santa for a 23-letter alphabet? Because she is sick of F.B.I.


----------

